# Canyonlands/Moab



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I am wanting to take my wife down to Canyonlands and maybe arches. Most my focus will be exploring Canyonlands. I was wondering if anyone can give me some directions on places I will want to go. I will be taking my tacoma with 4 wheel.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Elephant hill and the circuit behind it with the devils kitchen and the silver staircase is a lot of fun... Bring a topo map and GPS, there is a lot of wide open country to explore down that way.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, I remember doing Elephant hill when I was about 16 and thought it was awesome. I will for sure take a topo map and a gps and extra gas.


----------

